
Mobile Safari won't allow usable bottom navigation for web applications - sheerun
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194235
======
Reinmar
Ouch :( Unfortunately, mobile Safari's viewport is full of those issues.

I reported a similar one to the WebKit team a couple of months ago:

* [https://gist.github.com/Reinmar/91c70d2882523f47da7c49805042...](https://gist.github.com/Reinmar/91c70d2882523f47da7c498050421204)

* [https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191204](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191204)

This is an issue with the viewport mechanics making it impossible to position
anything in the viewport when the software keyboard is visible. This is
something that every rich-text editor developer deals with and that's why none
of them work really nice on iOS.

Chrome (Blink) behaves much better here – just like one would expect it to.
This means that there's a pattern which Safari developers could implement in
it too. Also, I talked about this with Safari's developer who worked on the
current mechanism and I got the impression they weren't aware of how
problematic the current implementation is for developers. So, big +1.

